# Please help with id



## gwes (Aug 19, 2008)

[IMG]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v105/mom2skyler/IMG_4677.jpg[/IMG]


















I got both of these from the LFS. I thought they were males till they started dancing around each other and now the gold color fish, which I thought was a red zebra apears to be holding. 
I am pretty sure the bottom one is "Steveni Taiwan", But I dont know what the top one is? I thought they had to be in the same genus to breed together?


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

1st looks like an oligomelanic (albino) peacock. Probably a strawberry female, but not sure.
The second looks like a Copadichromis borleyi, not sure which kind.


----------



## Goat (Aug 5, 2008)

could be a female tangerine peacock i had one that looked just like it. Albino's usually have red eyes dont they? mine does


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

So albinos have red eyes, but 90% of the time they look black. My albino taiwan reef looklike they have black eyes, but they're really red.


----------



## gwes (Aug 19, 2008)

Bulldog I think your right about the Copadichromis borleyi (Kadango). I finally found one picture in the profile that looks like him. But "Goldie" as my daughter has named her, is more golden than the washed out color the pictures make her appear. I never guessed albino because the eyes are not red and the body color has alway been more golden than it is now.


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

oligomelanic, check this article out http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/a ... acocks.php
not sure if I spelled it right


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

Define oligomelanic... a semi made up word popular among fish and herp hobbyists for albino individuals who do not have red eyes because of their stubborn attitude that albinos are white individuals with white eyes.

:lol:

Albinos are individuals significantly lacking in normal pigmentation. They do not have to be white, nor do they have to have red eyes.

One day, perhaps we will have terms that are used to break down albino individuals into sub-categories and the catch all term of albino will fade out of accepted use, but that's not today.

The fish is an albino peacock hybrid female, aka strawberry peacock or whatever other common name folks in your area use.

I agree on the male fish as a borleyi, and a decent looking one at that.


----------

